# Malachi 2:15



## larryjf (Oct 29, 2008)

The sense of this verse is very different in the KJV as compared to the ESV...

ESV
_Did he not make them one, with a portion of the Spirit in their union? And what was the one God seeking? Godly offspring. So guard yourselves in your spirit, and let none of you be faithless to the wife of your youth. 
_
Seems to say that God makes a husband and a wife one in giving them a portion of His Spirit.

KJV
_And did not he make one? Yet had he the residue of the spirit. And wherefore one? That he might seek a godly seed. Therefore take heed to your spirit, and let none deal treacherously against the wife of his youth. 
_
Seems to say that God made one woman, meaning Eve. Since He still had a residue of the spirit He could have made another woman, but didn't.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 29, 2008)

larryjf said:


> The sense of this verse is very different in the KJV as compared to the ESV...
> 
> ESV
> _Did he not make them one, with a portion of the Spirit in their union? And what was the one God seeking? Godly offspring. So guard yourselves in your spirit, and let none of you be faithless to the wife of your youth. _
> ...


 
I was under the impression, from various Bible teachers I've had, that that was a Messianic verse... Points to Christ and the Church, doesn't it?

If I'm wrong, I'll stand corrected.

Margaret


----------



## larryjf (Oct 29, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > The sense of this verse is very different in the KJV as compared to the ESV...
> ...



Since the relationship between Christ and the Church is represented by marriage that is a valid point. But the immediate context of the passage has to do with the Israelites taking more than one wife.


----------

